# 1g with 5 fish and a Ghost Shrimp



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

My friend got three Zebra Danios. I let her use my old 1g (haha, remember when I had that, and some of you said it was kind of bad?). Anyways, we went to the pet store today, for her to get the chlorine drops and food, and her parents thought it would be a good idea adding another Danio or two. She wanted one also, so she got one. But, her parents said she should get another one. She got the Ghost Shrimp when she got her three Zebra Danios. So, right now, she has the following:

3 Zebra Danios
2 Gold Long-Finned Danios
1 Ghost Shrimp

They are all in a 1g tank.

Well, she doesn't want to keep mine, because she wants to get her own and stuff. But, the only thing she's changing, is getting the same size tank, except, instead of having my orange-rimmed one, she's going to get a pink-rimmed one.

Please give some comments on what you think she should do.

Thanks,
Tessa.


EDITED: I forgot, her parents think she could add more Danios.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

It's just plain mean to let them live in a 1g tank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Is there anything I can do?

Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nope, you can explain to your friend that the tank is too small (I'm willing to be they will be dead in a week), and then let it go. You will simply frustrate yourself trying to change her mind if she chooses to be ignorant.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

If you can't convince your friend that to at least upgrade to a 10 gallon tank (for like 10 dollars for the tank itself) then spending a lot of money for one of those 1 gallon kits, I don't think you can do much else. As dwool said, try to help and then let your friend make their own mistakes when they won't listen to you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

I think she is going to buy a 5g, but I don't think she is going to soon. One of the Danios has Ick, I think. One white spot on its fin.

Thanks,
Tessa.


----------



## greenween (Apr 8, 2006)

I am sorry if this seems innappropriate, but, you should ask your friend, and her parents, how they would like living in a tin can. Maybe that would put it into perspective for them. I had one goldfish in the same sized tank, and he was not able to survive. The water becomes real toxic, real fast. That many fish in a small tank must be a sad sight indeed.People need adequate space and fresh air to breathe, and fish do too. Just because their (air) is in water. Like someone else said, they probably won't survive long like that anyway. Just like a human wouldn't survive in a box filled with toxic air. If you can't convince your friend and parents, Enjoy your own fish,and try to help your friend when she's ready to listen.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

She hardly ever cleans the tank... Hasn't cleaned it for a week now... Her ghost shrimp died, and now she wants more. Also, one of her danios has died. She is NOT upgrading to even a 5g. She is going to the pet store this weekend, and I am coming with. Any way to some how make her buy a 5g?


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Just about everywhere I have ever gone a 10G costs LESS than the less common 5G. I get 10G for maybe $8 I think. The only thing I can think of is pointing out that spending $8-$10-$12 for a 10G will let her have a few more fish PLUS it will be a LOT cheaper than buying new fish each and every week. But maybe she will just think she can put 50 fish in it. 

Zebras can get by without a heater, you can very easily MAKE an an old fashioned bubbling box filter. Most pet stores don't seem to carry plain glass canopies anymore, just those plastic hoods with built in light.

But sadly it sounds like your friend isn't interested in the well being of the fish, just wants them for moving decorations. Not everyone is going to be a great fishkeeper. If you friend seems really hopelessly convinced a 1G tank is okay for multiple fish maybe the best outcome is for them to just keep dying until she gives up. Some people are just resistant to even the most gentle helpful advice and info. 

violet


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

You might even suggest the financial loss to her. While of course we all hope people would get a big enough fish tank for their fish because they care for the well-being of the fish, sometimes it's the money that can get through to the rest of the people.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

5 fish and a shrimp in a 1 gallon tank is insane. 5 gallons with a decent filter is an absolute minimum, and even then you'd be doing probably bi-weekly water changes.

I haven't seen 10 gals cheaper than 5 gals anywhere. Must be a USA thing.

Of course 10 gals is much cheaper per gallon than a smaller tank, but that's not really the same thing. What I paid for same brand of tanks from the same store:

2.5g $22
5g $29
10g $49

I suppose the two piece lid of the 10g might have contributed. Recently I picked up four 7 gallon tanks with quality hang on filters, gravel etc. for $29 each which was a good deal. On hindsight though, for $120 I could have got a giant tank. But I'm not ready for that yet (especially since I'll be moving in a few months).

*edited out for content*


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

*Edited for content*


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

I'm a young woman and I care alot about my fish...and fish in general. I don't think bettas should be kept in anything less than 10g. I've seen how happy my betta is now that he lives in a 10g instead of a 5g. I originally had him in a 1g...but that was way too small and didn't last a week.

People keep like 7 fish in a 1g and wonder why they die. Hmm....go figure. I think that's awful.

I have my own beliefs about different kinds of fish. Some are more generous than other people may believe. Like I think danios need atleast a 20g tank. Some people may disagree, but they are very active fish.

I think if your friend wants to keep these fish appropriately, you need to talk her into buying more than a 5g. Danios school, so they need a group of atleast 4 or 5. And they need atleast a 20g tank. You should be talking her into a 20g long tank. Some places sell just the tank for like $40. She would still need to buy a filter and heater and gravel, but she could get the cheap kinds. People get into fish keeping not realizing how expensive and time consuming it can be. But if you love your fish, you have to be willing to spend the money necessary and take time to take care of them. You should try to make your friend realize that.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

TessaAndFishies said:


> Young men are even worse! They put fish in their shoes! And throw them in basket ball hoops! How careless! Poor fish... I think that one died when it hit the rim of the net. Jeez... Young men these days... Tsk Tsk Tsk.


I resent that, and all of my friends wouldn't do that.


----------



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

*Edited for content*


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

*Edited for content*


> I haven't seen 10 gals cheaper than 5 gals anywhere. Must be a USA thing.


 Definitely in my part of the US it is this way. Our petsmart only sells the little 5 gallon kits not bare tanks so I will use petco for an example. This is what I saw last time I looked. I really wanted to get some 5 gallons for killies but I just couldnt bring myself to pay more for a 5g than a 10g.

2 gallon - 9.99
5 gallon - 13.99
10 gallon - 10.99 (a little high - walmart and petsmart are both 9.99)


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Well, her birthday is in November. I don't know if the fish can wait that long... I talked to her about getting a 5g tank. Money is NO issue. She said her dad doesn't want her getting a bigger tank. I said a 5g wasn't much bigger, but she said "Talk to my dad about it". I'm not going to go lecture her dad...


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

If I could get 10 gallon tanks for 9.99 US (about $15 AUD) I'd have about 5 of them... :|


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

just convince her they'll die in a week without at least a 10g. if that doent work then steal the fish


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

LMFAO! She has had them longer than a week, and she knows that they won't die. NOW SHE IS GOING TO BUY GHOST SHRIMP. EEK.


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

shurely thats just wrong :shock: im marginally overstocked with 2 fish in a 2 gallon


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

samyboy said:


> shurely thats just wrong :shock: im marginally overstocked with 2 fish in a 2 gallon


Considering they are goldfish, many people would think 2 in 20 gallon would be overstocked.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

> Considering they are goldfish, many people would think 2 in 20 gallon would be overstocked.


Agreed. Your more than marginally overstocked...you're extremely overstocked. One full size goldie needs a 55g. They are messy fish and some get pretty darn big.

A 2g just won't cut it.

Tessa, your friend will learn soon that a 1g shouldn't hold that many fish. I'm sure the fish will start dying soon...when the ammonia gets high enough. Its sad, but since she won't do anything about it, you'll just have to let them die so she'll learn.
I don't think people like that should be allowed to keep animals. Guess I can't do crap about it though. Some people are just cruel.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

She still hasn't cleaned it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Poor fish, she might get away with that size tank for awhile if she changed all the water once a week and added prime or amquel+, but if she doesn't clean it they'll all be dead in 3 weeks.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

She keeps putting off cleaning it. Every day she says "I'm going to clean it today" and then the next day she said she was too busy and she'll clean it that day. STILL HASN'T...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

She won't have to clean it after awhile...all the fish will be dead. I wouldn't worry too much, some people just don't listen to good advice.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Tanks don't need regular cleaning, just water changing. Cleaning them is actually bad for them (unless they have lots of algae or something).


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

darkfalz said:


> Tanks don't need regular cleaning, just water changing. Cleaning them is actually bad for them (unless they have lots of algae or something).


Please tell me you are kidding. Vaccuuming the gravel to remove the mulm is needed. Once the gravel clogs you get anaerobic patches and great toxic things like hydrogen sulfide and more. The more organic waste that accumulates the less stable the pH will be, always heading towards being more acid. The new water will soon be full of organic waste again from the mulm.

A tank can be clean AND the established beds of biologically beneficial bacteria left in place, healthy and working.

At times I have had to move tanks. Everything is removed and put in buckets with tank water. The silty mulm is stirred out of the gravel and the gravel is rinsed lightly with clear tank water. Drain the tank, even scrub it out (hardwater stains, spot algae) and put it together in the new location, put everything back, all the poo, dead plant crap and mulm is gone but everything else is the same. 50% tank water, 50% fresh water and the tank doesn't re-cycle if I feed lightly for a week or so. As clean as could be and better with all the mulm gone and anaerobic spots gone. The bio bugs colonizing the measly surface area of the glass is not what keeps a tank healthy.

Try a tank with a big fully bio-active filtr and no substrate. Once you see how much solid waste is created in a single day, which would normal fall into the gravel, you may change your opinion.

It's all irrelavent because cycling a 1G tank/bowl requires micromanagement (or an awful lot of luck) and tiny daily waterchanges with one single fish.

The gallon of water those fish are in is hopeless. It can't cycle, the best thing to do is increasing size water changes daily until it is 75%-100% EVERY day and even then it is cruel.

violet


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

When I talk about water changes, I am talking about via a gravel vac or siphon. When I say clean, I'm talking about taking everything out and scrubbing the sides of the tank, getting rid of all that harmless clear white "gunk" on everything that is good for the fish. I've never had such an accumulation on glass that I've had trouble seeing the fish, but one thing it does is it makes things (including the gravel) smooth and slimy for the fish, rather than something which was just washed which is hard. In fact, I barely get anything on the glass. The only problem I had was brown algae spots, which I put down to lack of water circulation and too much direct sunlight. I've solved that now, thankfully!

When I do a full tank clean (prepare it for new fish or something) then I put a bit of bleach in the tank with water, swish it around, leave it a while, wipe the sides well and rinse very well. For gravel I tend to soak it in boiling water first, then rinse it a lot in a giant strainer.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

When I truly clean and disinfect a tank I call it *breaking down a tank*. I remove anything like plants, driftwood or shells and add bleach and just let the tanks run while I attend to the things I took out. Bleach does it's thing (if it is going to) quickly. Perhaps the difference in interpretation is a regional thing. I do waterchanges without gravel vacs. But most of my tanks aren't show tanks and don't have substrate. I just run the hose back and forth where the debris is. Takes a couple of minutes tops.

violet


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Last time I put driftwood in the tank the water smelled very strange after a few days, even though I boiled the wood first. Something got "left" in there. Since I don't want to put anything organic in (aside from the fish, that is!). Only plastic, ceramic or silk.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

Just buy her a 5g with the things it needs and tell her to tell her dad that its just a 2g.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

LOL! I wonder if he will beileve it.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

That is so wrong. I hate ignorance more that most things. Today I argued with a woman in petsmart for 10 minutes because her 5year old was getting a 5 gallon aquarium and he "reeeeeeeeeeely" wanted to put two midas cichlids and some guppies in it. I wouldnt let her do that. I told them so many facts she eventually caved in and got one yellow lab. I let her go with that because it was so much better than before. The lab is probably deab by now anyway, or it will be shortly.

Just goes to show how little some people care.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

TessaAndFishies said:


> She keeps putting off cleaning it. Every day she says "I'm going to clean it today" and then the next day she said she was too busy and she'll clean it that day. STILL HASN'T...


Hopefully she's cleaned it by now. Ask her how she'd like to live in a toilet that doesn't flush, because that's what she's forcing her fish to do.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Well it's been nearly two months. What's the latest? LOL


----------

